# Any knitting groups on Long Island, Nee York?



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm interested in joining a group, preferably in Nassau County.


----------



## Not retired yet (Jun 7, 2014)

I will ask my sister. She lives in North Merrick. I believe I remember her telling me about a group that meets at the library once a month. She belongs to a church group that meets once a week


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Try looking at a local coffee shop. Try Panera, they have a community board that sometimes lists knitting groups.


----------



## chayayita (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm in Cedarhurst and I, too, would be interested in joining a knitting group.


----------



## Not retired yet (Jun 7, 2014)

http://tkga.site-ym.com

This is the site for the Knitting Guild of Long Island

Long Island Knitting & Crochet Guild #70
Hempstead New York
TKGA Guild Since: 9/18/2003
Contact: Anjanette Cooper
[email protected]
Website: http://likcg.blogspot.com Meeting Information: Meets Where: Merrick Club House, Merrick, NY 11566 Meets When: 2nd Thursday of every month from 7pm-9pm


----------



## Not retired yet (Jun 7, 2014)

There is also a group that meet the first Saturday of the month from 10 to noon at the North Merrick Library, 1691 Meadowbrook road, No. Merrick. Tel 516-378-7474


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for your responses. I live one town over from Merrick. I will try both.


----------



## Hippechik (Dec 13, 2014)

The Lynbrook Library has a group that meets Wed evenings. I am including a link to their site: http://www.lynbrooklibrary.org/events-a-programs-2/adult/ongoing/274-stitches-from-the-heart


----------



## Not retired yet (Jun 7, 2014)

I grew up in North Merrick, so I know Bellmore very well. Still have a lot of family there. Hope you find a good group to knit with


----------

